# Production Voices website is gone??



## poly6 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hmm. When I go to the Production Voices website (https://www.productionvoices.com) I get:

Account Suspended

This Account has been suspended.
Contact your hosting provider for more information.

Somebody forgot to pay a bill? Something more serious?


----------



## grabauf (Sep 16, 2021)

Must have been a temporary problem.
I can open the page.


----------



## poly6 (Sep 16, 2021)

Yeah, it looks to be back. Never mind......


----------



## CGR (Sep 16, 2021)

Had me concerned there. Jason is a fantastic developer and a true gentleman - glad all is good (and looking forward to new releases!)


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 17, 2021)

Probably forgot to pay their hosting fee, or the credit card for auto pay expired. It happens.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 26, 2021)

Simple Site Maintenance announcement here.


----------



## CGR (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Simeon (Oct 26, 2021)

CGR said:


>


That is good to know.
probably making some preparations for the new 300 Grand library. 🤓

Annnnnd they’re back!


----------



## Simeon (Oct 26, 2021)

And they’re back!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 7, 2022)

New vstBUZZ offer now. Tried to find website, but nothing yet ???


----------



## Simeon (Jul 7, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> New vstBUZZ offer now. Tried to find website, but nothing yet ???


https://vstbuzz.com/deals/80-off-sfz-piano-bundle-by-production-voices/
I also checked the main Production Voices site and they seems to come up.





__





Sforzando Libraries | Production Voices







www.productionvoices.com


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 7, 2022)

Simeon said:


> https://vstbuzz.com/deals/80-off-sfz-piano-bundle-by-production-voices/
> I also checked the main Production Voices site and they seems to come up.
> 
> 
> ...


Link #2 works great. Typing in gave me zip. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

